# remote bug out place



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

thought i would share my remote bug out place with yall...warning going to be pic heavy...sorta.it has a keyhole pond and an ancient apple orchard.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

scales to weight livestock or whatever....might sell rocks for stone soup if need be by the pound...lol....its a holding pen built over scales under roof....see the scales and working parts down the side and under it.tried to get best shots to share something i know few have seen.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

log barn with modern additions on sides probably addition were in the 20's.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

chicken coop and grape vines...the coop is solar powered with glass...the front 5ft is a sunroom/greenhouse and it has summer and winter door.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

apples still on tree....old varieties...outdoor cooking place for summer and a place to sit and sip homebrew in afternoons.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Beautiful old place there! Does it have a log house? Love the pond, is that spring fed?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound that's incredible - in the best way possible.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looking across backyard..the small building that looks like a outhouse is a firehouse..filled with firehose and piped water from high on the mtn for max pressure.2nd pic is looking down sideyard at keyhole pond in front yard.chestnut grove for nut production.main home and a log dam in creek.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Gorgeous  Serenity at its finest.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

backwoods said:


> Beautiful old place there! Does it have a log house? Love the pond, is that spring fed?


all springs and creek fed from mtn runoff


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> elkhound that's incredible - in the best way possible.



just hold on ta ya sewing basket...something special for you....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

2nd high meadow pond fed by springs and creek in a hand dug canal threw the timber.looking from upper meadow and pond down on home and keyhole pond is off to right out of pic.little side dam diversion that is about 10ft deep with a slide system made for boards to regulate water in canal and divert to other areas in need of water.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - I'm holding on.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

There really needs to be a "LOVE" button for this one!!! Looks like a definite "winner" for a bug out location, but why wait? I'd HAVE to live there NOW! 

ETA or else I'd be "praying" for the poo to fly!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, if one had that, they'd have to be there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think there's a porch on the front of it that he's going to tease me with. :dance:


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

backwoods said:


> There really needs to be a "LOVE" button for this one!!! Looks like a definite "winner" for a bug out location, but why wait? I'd HAVE to live there NOW!
> 
> ETA or else I'd be "praying" for the poo to fly!





AngieM2 said:


> Yep, if one had that, they'd have to be there.



yall forget i still have shangri-la homestead.....this is back-up or plan b.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is a power house water running under it to power it.at one time before any electric was here this place had 12volt lighting in the home.....a 100ft of cable would fire the lights back on in a shtf deal and some monkey grease on all parts.stone bench by pond.view from upper pond.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

does it need an assistant caretaker? I think you would have a lot of applications. But, I also , see that you have a lot of work to keep it that nice. 

Do you have a tractor lawn mower?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

angies duty station to keep all of us in clothes without holes...lol...we will even put you a ceiling fan in to cool you off and keep skeeters away...plus power the sewing machine.the rest of us will be string and breaking green beans....the back porch is for cussing,smoking and tobaccer spitting...front porch can only have sunflower hulls spit over the rails....my barbarianism only goes so deep ya know......:viking:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can agree to that situation. 

Wonderful


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> does it need an assistant caretaker? I think you would have a lot of applications. But, I also , see that you have a lot of work to keep it that nice.
> 
> Do you have a tractor lawn mower?



lawn mower...this is a shtf deal i am looking for a 45 year old female with a big herd of goats and sheep and a milk cow..or some combination of that to keep the grass down...i hope to find a shunned amish woman who can cuss when mad,spit tobacco 20ft,wears combat boots and thinks i am great...roflmao...dont come out by the barn if you hear screams i am dunking in water trough and using a scrub brush on her hide...she aint come in my house smelling like a billy goat.....roflmao.....yep i am a true sicko

p.s. just cutting up yall and having fun......but if you fit description pm me resume'


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tnhermit is going to be in charge of woodworking shop...need a few others too....this is going to be a liberal conservative tree hugging hippie live and let live dont tread on me nor my friends dont kill bugs deer shooting bear skinning gardening sewing apple orchard moonshining compound you ever did see....why it will be a collective empire in fact.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I can agree to that situation.
> 
> Wonderful



hired..room and board....3 silver dollars a year salary and all the ammo you can reload and shoot....long as you dont start shooting fish in the pond....lol

6 weeks vacation a year and a new age 401k....that consist of no money...we will take care of you and each other till we all die.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Any fish in the ponds?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> Any fish in the ponds?


mostly bluegill....we are going to fix that though....getting a shipment of catfish and bream,bluegill and many types of minnows and we are going to set up a small fish hatchery that radiofish will head up and run for us to be sustainable.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Drats don't have a herd of sheep or goats and no cow.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

BlueRose said:


> Drats don't have a herd of sheep or goats and no cow.


you got that big herd of rabbits though....this place can hold about 30 people easy....but i aint changing religion to mormon one wife will be all i can keep up with....one night of me snoring i am sure i will be single....lol...wonder if its legal to get married over the telephone that way she cant leave when i fire up the human mcullock chainsaw at 2a.m. when i am tired and have a stuffy nose....:zzz:....why do i have the feeling i will be living up on the mtn in a tent.....roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. yall bear with me i had caffeine(coca-cola) this after noon and had a blast today and theres been so much doom and gloom and it seems like so many are discouraged about hard times and life i just feel like cutting up and being silly a bit .i been out in the mtns harvesting deer and living life lately. fall time is my favorite time of year and i so enjoy it i feel like a 12 year old.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Enjoy your 'freedom' mr 12 year old :rotfl:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nice place

I still have my remote hole in the wall vacation get aways /bug out destinations but the older I get the less important they seem other than relaxing destinations to unwind. 

I will continue to go on vacation to my get aways when possible but as even my primary home often loses mail delivery for a day or two due to flooding down the way or snow and ice up the hill, if it ever hits the fan I will just bunker down wherever I happen to be at the time.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

That's an evermore fine place.....but that chicken house is a caddilac!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That place pretty much looks like heaven on earth!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My dream spot!! Now I want to go fishing!


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

Looks like a piece of heaven on earth. Gorgeous. 

Does it have a canning kitchen? That would make it even better.


----------



## GreenMother (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow. Just wow. That is amazing. Green with envy.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, that place is awesome!!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

It is a great place !!!!! 289 guests like the pics too.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

last night over 500 guests


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Elk, Does that Loading shute have a scale under it? That get up where the "joists" all join under the Sign look like a weigh system of some sort.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow... what a find.. is that in Virginia or you hopping lines?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Elk that is just so drop dead gorgeous it's unreal. Hope you have 40 or more acres, cause it just seems perfect the way it is. Porches for Angie, like that double decker in back....who'd thunk it ! When do we get to see the inside ? Soon ? Glad you're having fun, stress breakers are needed and this has to be one of the best, let the imagination run.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Elk, Does that Loading shute have a scale under it? That get up where the "joists" all join under the Sign look like a weigh system of some sort.



yes....see where i was talking about weighing stones out during shtf for stone soup....lol...you are in charge of the books and you barter out fair trades for us.its a old u.s. standard scales.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Wow... what a find.. is that in Virginia or you hopping lines?



yes here.....if i leave here it will be back to the PNW or to another north type country.


i just know to many secret spots for hunting,bugging out,water etc etc to leave area...for now anyhow.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> yes....see where i was talking about weighing stones out during shtf for stone soup....lol...you are in charge of the books and you barter out fair trades for us.its a old u.s. standard scales.


LOL! Sorry, I was reading with my Eyes,just looking at the Pictures!

PS. I'm wanting real bad to go to my "bug out spot" in the next couple of weeks-I'll be takeing Pictures too!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what ya think about this remote spot...miles by foot travel from closest logging road....has running water close by too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> LOL! Sorry, I was reading with my Eyes,just looking at the Pictures!
> 
> PS. I'm wanting real bad to go to my "bug out spot" in the next couple of weeks-I'll be takeing Pictures too!



cool beans....hope you catch some fish.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Those kinda look like Mangrove trees.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Those kinda look like Mangrove trees.



old growth rhododendrons.



elkhound walks to kitchen and adds reading glasses to his list of goodies for bug out friends needs.....roflmao.....eep:


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

elkhound said:


> what ya think about this remote spot...miles by foot travel from closest logging road....has running water close by too.


 I've seen a many a house that was built just the same, but with a door and window. Be nice in the summer with just some skeeter netting, but for long term.....I've seen them Wampus bears in your other photygraphs, and that place looks less like bear than the one in the above photos.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, I was Dreaming, You brought up fishing....In the Keys for Tarpon under the mangroves..


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I've got the goats, calf and rabbits all packed.....would anyone like to trade their tractor for my husband?

*LOVE the stone work...*


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol Mpillow!!! Elk all I can say is WOW! What a pretty place.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> hired..room and board....3 silver dollars a year salary and all the ammo you can reload and shoot....long as you dont start shooting fish in the pond....lol
> 
> 6 weeks vacation a year and a new age 401k....that consist of no money...we will take care of you and each other till we all die.


I like the thought of the ammo to practice with. Silver dollars, that's good. And I won't shoot the fish in the pond. You do have a shooting area somewhere out there to practice at? I bet you do.

I can see a whole lot of folks wanting to check that place out, and might forget the way home.


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

Dang, Elk, that sure is nice.
Still like my place better though, just 'cause it's mine.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I hereby officially propose to Elkhound.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

WooHoo! I at least fit the age requirement but I don't have goats any more BUT I do have a couple of kids that are just the right age to help and would love that place  Seriously, it's a beautiful place and you did good


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

elkhound, that's one beautiful place! So happy for you! 

If possible, would you post some pics of the inside of the power house and of the hydro plant itself? We live on a creek ( not too far from you I don't think ) and keep talking about harnessing some of that free energy. There used to be a three story water powered gristmill and sawmill on our property, but just parts of the foundation are all that's left now unfortunately.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

That is your place? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Well lets see. I'm 10 year too young. Have 8 extra mouths attached to me. But if my dh ditches me. I may fit the bill. 
But I do have bunches of goats ,cattle and chickens. Can Milk "em" Breed em, birth em, kill em and cook em. Prefer to cook on my wood cook stove. Rather wash floors on hands n knees, and gratest gifts I ever got we're from the trash! Yeah I'm easy to please. Just give me what I need to make life work and I'm a happy lady. Only condition I'd stipulate. Must have lots of ar-15 ammo. That's my favorite plinking toy.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> That is your place? Absolutely gorgeous!


no its not my place...its a place i use to visit when i was younger...the old man was awful and didnt like folks coming around...but later after he was gone i would visit the old woman and she still was keeping an acre garden but when you went in house the floor was shaped like a bowl where the floor joists had rotted and center of floor was on earth and outside was still attached to the walls.....everything you dropped rolled to the center....i use to go away with a sick feeling in my stomach after visiting and seeing the slow decline of it.it was part of the inspiration i had for my own homestead.i am poor so i had to settle for a mini version of this.my place is Shangri-la
Homestead.....named after a old book title one man shangri-la.but any how....heres my homestead 20ac...nestled in edge of 20,000ac wilderness with another 10-15,000ac in managed land...i bought in 97 and bugged out in 06.i am just a lowly peasant earth dweller now.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Shangri-la is just a typical steep mtn covered in rocks Appalachian mtn top.
but i try to improve it each year.










looking out the barn window....lol...might be a ******* if ya barn has a vinyl window.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Pigeon Lady said:


> elkhound, that's one beautiful place! So happy for you!
> 
> If possible, would you post some pics of the inside of the power house and of the hydro plant itself? We live on a creek ( not too far from you I don't think ) and keep talking about harnessing some of that free energy. There used to be a three story water powered gristmill and sawmill on our property, but just parts of the foundation are all that's left now unfortunately.


yes you are not to far from me.....it could be awhile before i am back to get anymore pictures....i dont get out much....lol...hermit i am....lol....but you should go down on Dodd creek...its been awhile since i was there and talked with the old guy.....if he is still living .....his daddy built that mill and another mill in your area.he was always real nice to talk with and i bet he would show you the inside of mill.i am no power person...but in my mind a 3ft wheel hooked to a alternator charging batteries would provide some cheap power.theres all kinds of ways to hook up tools,generators etc to a turning wheel.theres a local woodworking shop that a single horse powers everything....theres a rod in the roof and belts come down to each machine and you can engage them.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous place!! Great pictures!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks elkhound. Your own place is beautiful too! Great fish! It's easy to be a hermit here. I think once you find your place in these mountains and hollows you really don't want to go very far. I've lived out west but the Rockies didn't speak to me like the Appalachians do. I'm from England originally and here feels like the closest thing to home

Would love to see the one horse powered woodworking shop!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You have a beautiful place elkhound.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree....I don't know if I could handle a bear on my tractor seat.....course bear meat is pretty good, hide's useful. Foxes, yotes, possums, and ***** is one thing....a 600lb bear is another
We got 'em here.....just don't see'em often as you do


----------

